# installing M5 Subs in 540i



## neurace (Mar 26, 2004)

Does anyone know the details of installing the 2 10" M5 subs in a 540i with DSP & Nav. Is it recommended to use the factory subs from BMW or will any 10" free air sub work? If the BMW subs are required does anyone know the parts numbers, and any extra parts that may be needed. Also how hard is it to cut the metal on the rear deck, or do you not cut it? Thanks in advance


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't use stock BMW speakers as there is much better out there. They may tell you that you have to use them, but in reality you really don't.

I'd avoid cutting the metal in the rear deck. Try out the subs with the metal in place and if you want it louder, consider cutting it then.

I put two 12s in the back of my e34 and they got quite loud even with the sealed trunk. After punching the ski-pass through, I actually didn't notice too much of a difference in the sound.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Neurace,

For a plug and play and in and out (even for someone who has never done it before) in under 2-3 hours (for a newbie...I can have the M5s installed in under 30 minutes), the M5 subs can't be beat. Are they the best "deal" out there? NO. Are they easy/quick to install and work, YES.

You will wish to cut the rear deck. It is quite easy with a jigsaw and a metal-cutting blade. You will want hearing protection, eye protection, and drape a towel or two across your chest. Lines are already there...just follow them. Holes for mounting the M5 speakers (M5 screws, 30 or 40 mm length are needed) are already there.

The rear seat needs removed and the rear package tray. After that it is pretty easy. As you get closer to doing this, I can provide a lot more details.

Chris


----------

